# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Neighbours Soap Awards 2007 (The Results)

## adda1

Here are the results of the Neighbours Soap Awards 2007: 

*Perfect Blend's Neighbours Soap Awards 2007*

----------

janet53 (14-07-2007), megan999 (14-07-2007), tammyy2j (16-07-2007)

----------

